# 90 days post file, now what?



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm making a new thread just so it doesn't get lost in the shuffle. If you really want to hear my story, it's under "This is Real". But it's long so, you'll probably get bored before you finish reading.

Any who. STBX filed a while ago. I signed papers stating I had received notice of his filing. I marked in my head, mid October would be the end of the 90 wait. 

I've not received any correspondence from the courthouse regarding our divorce. It is now November, and I'm rather curious as to what the next step is...

I am in Pennsylvania, if this makes a difference. 

I'm told there is a way to look up the status of the proceedings, but I'm not sure how. 

Any info would be great, if you've traveled this road before.


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

Hopefully you kept a copy of the documents that you signed. 

Check those again to find out which court you are in and which case number you are. Then call the clerk for that court and ask them when your case is on the docket or when you have hearings scheduled. 

If you don't have the papers you will need to call the county clerk. It may take a lot longer if you don't have your case information.

Could start here: Court Departments

Might be easier to just call your STBX to get that info.


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah. I just spoke with him yesterday. Apparently our division of assets was notarized wrong, so we have to resubmit that. Would have been nice to be informed about it, myself, but it sounds like things will move along quickly after that. We have to schedule a time to do it though, which is difficult now that the kids are back in school.


----------

